# Ferret for christmas



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My daughter wanted a ferret for Christmas, now I dont usually agree with getting animals for Christmas but I gave in, hope she likes him  Is it very sad that I cant wait for him to arrive


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awww that is adorable


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

shezzy said:


> awww that is adorable


Might keep a lid on my ferret cravings for a while


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Might keep a lid on my ferret cravings for a while


Haha I dunno... might make it worse...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Too Cute !!!! x


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha, thought you meant a real ferret ^_^. But that toy is just as cute. My sis bought me a stuffed toy ferret last year.... but she did buy be a real one the year before  (I actually had him just before Christmas , but she paid for him for a present lol)


----------

